# Central MN Reteiever Club December Informal Trial



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Central MN Retriever club will be hosting the December informal trial on Saterday Dec. 19th.

There will be an Open, Qualifying, Derby, Hunter and Puppy class. Trial will begin at 8:00

These "Fun" trials are a great way to continue your training throughout the winter, meet some new people and see some good dog work.

For directions go to.

http://centralminnesotaretrieverclub.com/


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Will see you there...I will bring the videos, since I am too lazy to send them(plus I have just a bit more to what on the new Lardy one). Can we do a quick camera clinic?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> Can we do a quick camera clinic?


I'm in who's putting it on??


----------

